# Tiller steer vs console steer



## Badbagger (Oct 19, 2012)

In the question for a flatsboat project, I'm looking at something in the 16/17' range. So just tossing this out, would you go with a simple tiller steer or prefer a side or center console?

Advantages/disadvantages?

Won't be trolling really, I know consoles take up more space etc.

Just tossing this out for discussion. I know it's less costly to get into a tiller steer rig.

Thanks


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 19, 2012)

Badbagger said:


> In the question for a flatsboat project, I'm looking at something in the 16/17' range. So just tossing this out, would you go with a simple tiller steer or prefer a side or center console?
> 
> Advantages/disadvantages?
> 
> ...



I went with the tiller steer for one main reason - I have alot of low bridges in the areas I fish and with a console sticking up I would never be able to get under them. Even with the tiller I have issues if it's a real hight tide.

With that said if you don't have that type of problem and don't mind losing that little bit of space I think you have a little more control with console steering and It puts you closer to the front of the boat which helps with your line sight. JMHO

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 19, 2012)

This is just my observation, but there are a few advantages to tiller steering with manual tilt, at least in my AO. 

Tiller steering is MUCH faster than a steering wheel, especially in sharp turns, and I have to make a lot of those as I wind through shoals and sandbars. Also, while power trim is nice to have if you live on a lake or deep water, it sucks in shallow water. I remember when I had my 14 foot dura craft with the 25 merc, I could go almost anywhere my jetboat could go. Whenever I'd come up on a shoal, I could back off the throttle, lift the engine, slide over the shoal, then drop the motor when I got across the shoal to deeper water. 

Then I got the Triton with the 50 merc with PT, and I realized, I can't run those shallow areas with PT, it will come to a very abrupt halt, not only does it damage the PT cylinder assembly, it can also do some damage to the operator if they're not braced for the impact/grounding.

Also, to me, it seemed easier trolling with a tiller. I got rid of the tiller because of my shoulder, rotator cup is going to hell in a handcart, every day it either hurts, pops, or grinds. But then I found that the steering wheel is just as much strain on my shoulder as the tiller.


----------



## bigwave (Oct 19, 2012)

In a Jonboat I prefer tiller steering. I run my boat in shallow bays and backwater mangroves. I use a push pole in many of these areas and the ease of raising my motor is what I like about a tiller setup. The noise of the power trim will spook many of the fish I am stalking. If I run up on an island or shallow bar, I can just lift up the motor and glide up on the bank. On the other hand if my boat was over 18 I would want a center console......so I have something to hang on to.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm going to go the other way. I prefer console steering in my 1756 flat bottom. My reasons:


better weight distribution in my boat by moving ME farther forward. I still run all my batteries up front for even more weight up front.
more comfortable to me than twisting around with a tiller.
when running shallow, I'm up front more and can see obstacles in the water better from a console rather than all the way in the back of the boat.

These are just my preferences though.....I'm not saying I'm right or anyone else is wrong.

If I was running a smaller boat.....I might also prefer the space that a console would take up. I did however, have a 1648 console steer and didn't object to the space.


----------



## Bugpac (Oct 19, 2012)

Depends if your gonna run flat out for 6 miles or a 1/4 mile. If i was fishing lanier or guntersville soley, id want a wheel or stick steer, fishing resevoirs, tiller is adequate, tho stick steer would be nice.


----------



## Badbagger (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I'm thinking console. For more room, probably a side console. In a much bigger boat like my 19' G3, the center console is fine. Plenty of room.

BB


----------



## kfa4303 (Oct 19, 2012)

Tiller all the way! If you add a tiller extender, you'll have all the benefits of a console such as shifting your weight and the ability to stand/sit while underway. I made one out of 1 1/4" thin-walled PVC for my old 20 hp Johnson and it works great. I wouldn't run a tiller boat without one. Of course, you can get them made out of fiberglass, aluminum, and carbon fiber too. While consoles are nice, I'm not sure they're worth expense, maintenance and loss of space on such a small boat. More and more folks down here in FL are converting from console to tiller. If you have a new motor, you can still get trim/tilt control at the end of the tiller itself. The guys with poling platforms will often mount any switches for their jack plates and/or trim tabs on the underside of the poling platform so they can adjust them on the fly. Check out microskiff.com, and eastcapecanoe.com for some great ideas. Here are few pics to give you an idea of what they do.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zC7cEuByNs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXj7RMwM39o (my dream boat)


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 19, 2012)

A lot of the guys around here who work in oystering and crabbing boats, where they need to cross shallow water, use tiller extensions like the one shown. Some people just make them out of a piece of PVC with a split in the end, and a hose clamp to tighten it down, while others buy the actual tiller extensions.

I loved the extension I used with my little 14 dura craft, I could idle in about 6 inches of water, by standing in the bow, and using the extension. And the great thing about the older mercurys was they had the shifter and the throttle combined in the twist mechanism of the handle, it didn't use a seperate shift lever, which worked out great for the tiller extension, as you could go from forward to reverse, without ever having to reach back.

One word of caution, though, if you're going to use an extension...*.WEAR YOUR KILL SWITCH!* You're not right next to the motor, holding on to the tiller handle, and being in the bow while underway, even at a fast idle, has a different feel than being in the stern, especially with a long pole for the steering, all of this can easily throw you off balance.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 19, 2012)

> One word of caution, though, if you're going to use an extension....WEAR YOUR KILL SWITCH! You're not right next to the motor, holding on to the tiller handle, and being in the bow while underway, even at a fast idle, has a different feel than being in the stern, especially with a long pole for the steering, all of this can easily throw you off balance.



Not to mention, the farther up in the boat you move (or the longer the tiller handle)...the less turning ratio you have....unless you're walking left to right in the boat, but that doesn't sound too safe to me.


----------



## River (Oct 19, 2012)

WOW great post. I agree with all this wisdom. I think it all depends on your home waters and fishing style.
River.....


----------



## CaseyP (Oct 19, 2012)

Stick steer! I am wanting to convert mine to stick steer one of these days.


----------



## PSG-1 (Oct 19, 2012)

fender66 said:


> > One word of caution, though, if you're going to use an extension....WEAR YOUR KILL SWITCH! You're not right next to the motor, holding on to the tiller handle, and being in the bow while underway, even at a fast idle, has a different feel than being in the stern, especially with a long pole for the steering, all of this can easily throw you off balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention, the farther up in the boat you move (or the longer the tiller handle)...the less turning ratio you have....unless you're walking left to right in the boat, but that doesn't sound too safe to me.




Exactly. That's what I was referring to. Like I said, great for fast idle through shallow water, but don't try it on plane. :shock:


----------



## Zum (Oct 19, 2012)

Some center consoles don't takeup much room at all.
Heres a picture of one that I would try,if I didn't like a tiller so much.


This would work great,for the waters I fish.


----------

